# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  بخش C#‎ داره تکراری میشه(فوری)

## FastCode

چند دقیقه پیش وقتی بخش C#‎‎‎‎ تالار 26 رو باز کردم این لیست رو دیدم:



> ایجاد اشیاء در زمان اجرا و پیشنهاد چگونگی مدیریت این اشیا
>  سوال: كد سي شارپ براي ايجاد midi soundدرست مثل يك پيانو(فوري)         
> سوال: autorun در C#‎‎‎‎‎ (فوری دوستان)         
> سوال: تابعی برای تصاویر         
> backup و restore
> گفتگو: ثبت نرم افزار ... شرایط نرم افزارثبتی ...
> سوال: ایجاد یک عدد
> Progress Bar     
> خطای Load report failed در کریستال ریپورت سی شارپ
> ...


واقعاً چند تا توی اینها پیدا میشه که لیاقت حذف نشدن رو داشته باشه؟
همه تکراری هستند.
اونهایی هم که نیستند جوابشون توی گوگل مثل "چیز" ریخته.
مدیران لطفاً جواب بدن که چرا اینها حذف نمیشن؟ :متفکر: 
قبلاً سوالات تا این حد بد نبودند.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

بهتر بود عنوان تاپیک رو مینوشتید "بخش #C داره نابود میشه " !
چون این بخش باید تغییر نام پیدا کنه به : انجام پروژه های برنامه نویسی در 3 ثانیه به زبان #C !
حالا این پروژه هرچی شد ، شد : تمرین دانشجویی ، پروژه های پولی ، آموزش #C از صفـــــــــــــــر !
به قول یه دوستی ، تالار #C الان مثل فروشگاه لوازم یدکی ، هرچی توش پیدا میشه ،
سوال ها :
 نرم افزار مدیریت سوپر مارکت ، مدیریت کارگاه جوشکاری ، مدیریت نجاری بغل خونمون ، مدیریت ویدیو
کلوپ و ... تا دلت بخواد هست ! افسوس ... تالار #C سال 87 کجا و الان کجا ؟! اون زمان سوالات مبتدی
10 برابر سوالات حرفه ای الان بودند ... به امید بهبودی و به سلامت کامل رسیدن تالار #C !

----------


## shima2006

حق با شماست !!!
ولی شاید بد نباشه  از یه زاویه  دیگه هم به این قضیه نگاه کنیم ، من یادمه یکی دو سال اول که تو این سایت عضو شده بودم هیچ وقت به جواب سوالاتم نمی رسیدم ، طوری که بعد از یه مدت ترجیح دادم از فرومهای خارجی استفاده کنم و تا مدت زیادی دیگه اینجا نیومدم !
ولی واقعیت اینه که الان این سایت  واقعا پیشرفت کرده و افراد حرفه ای زیادی اینجا عضو هستن که همیشه آماده کمک کردن به بقیه دوستان هستن .... حالا این که بعضیا حوصله جستجو کردن رو ندارن و مدیران هم به خوبی مدیریت نمی کنن نباید باعث بشه که با اون چیزی که به سختی به دست آوردیم خداحافظی کنیم ...
این که همه بریم از فرومهای زبان اصلی استفاده کنیم هیچ ایرادی نداره ولی چرا خودمون یه فروم درست حسابی نداشته باشیم؟ چرا هیچ وقت نباید یه منبع فارسی داشته باشیم که بتونیم رو کمکش حساب کنیم؟؟؟
در کل من فکر می کنم این تالار به خیلی از کسایی که واقعا طالب یادگیری هستن کمک می کنه و از پتانسیل بسیار بالایی هم برخورداره  حالا  اگر  داره به بیراهه میره وظیفه همه ماست که جلوی این اتفاق رو بگیریم...

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> در کل من فکر می کنم این تالار به خیلی از کسایی که واقعا طالب یادگیری هستن کمک می کنه و از پتانسیل بسیار بالایی هم برخورداره


ببخشید ها ... به هیچ وجه قصد توهین به هیچ عزیزی را ندارم ، ولی اکثرا طالب انجام پروژه ای هستن که 
بقول خودشون نون توشه و واسه انجام دادن این پروژه خودشون رو به آب و آتیش میزنن !
کمی عمیق تر به قضیه باید نگاه کرد ...

----------


## Modifier

با سلام
مطمئنا کسی که به جایی رسیده که سوالات موجود و جوابهای اون ارضاش نمیکنه و سطح علمی بالاتری داره بهتره خودش باعث بالاتر رفتن سطح علمی تالار بشه و میشه گفت حالا وقتشه که اون چیزی رو که یاد گرفته یاد بده....
و اون سوالات ابتدایی رو هم بزاره برای بقیه که بلد نیستند...

....

----------


## milade

> کمی عمیق تر به قضیه باید نگاه کرد ...


اره ...
بايد بهشون فهموند كه تالار C , C++‎ هم هست :D

خارج از شوخي ، توي همه تالارها همين قضيه هستش .
يه سري ادمهاي قابل احترام كه خب به دليل تازه كار بودنشون و يا كم كاري دست به ايجاد تالاري ميزنند كه شايد N+1 بار بهش پاسخ داده شده ..
مثلاً من نوعي برا اينكه بدونم چه طور يه سايت فلان چيز درست كنم هيچ وقت نميگردم دنبال سايتي جز اون ...

در حالي كه الگوريتم كد نويسي برنامه ها يكي هست . توي همه روش اتصال به بانك با باز شدن كانكشن شروع و بسته شدنش ختم ميشه !

خب كاربر نميتونه اين رو بپذيره ...

نوعناً شاهد تاپيك هايي از جمله "فردا بايد تحويل بدم" ،‌ "جون مامانت كمك كن" و ... هستيم !
ايشون اگه به اين درك دست پيدا كنه كه اگه بره دنبال مبحث كانكشن ها ميتونه خيلي از نيازهاشو برطرف كنه قطعاً اين قدر تاپيك برا مشكلات و ... احتمالي ايجاد نميشه ...

اما مشكل اصلي اين هست كه نميشه و يا روش كار نشده تا كاربر تازه وارد قبل از استفاده از تاپيك جديد ، جستجوي سايت رو اون هم با كلمات كليدي انجام بده ...
دنبال مشكلاتش در حد كلان باشه تا موارد ريز ...
و ...

متاسفانه وجود ايندكس ها هم مفيد نبود ( نمونش توي تالار Asp.net كه همچنان موارد تكراري زياد هستش ) ...

حذف تاپيك و كم كاري مديران و ... هم نميتونه دليل باشه .
چرا كه وقتي مثلاً بنده با خطاي تايم اوت مواجه ميشم و در جستجوي بهينه هم نميتونم موفق باشم دست به ايجاد تاپيك ميزنم كه شايد درست نباشه !
درسته كه اين مبحث نبوده اما اگر من چهار تا تايك برا كانكشن ها ميديدم ، توي كدها ميديدم كه چه طور اين خطا رو رفع ميكنند .. ( همون بحث كلي نگري ) .

يكي ديگه هم اينه كه اول و اخر همه چيز كاربر شده "برنامه نويس" !
اره ... واقعيتي هستش ...
اين سايت تنها سايت برنامه نويسي نيست ...
اگه من توي سايت نميتونم اموزش SQL رو پيدا كنم به اين معنا نيست كه يه تاپيك بدم كه "به من اينو ياد بديد .. "
اگر كاربر به سايت رسمي اين برنامه رفت مطمعناً به جواب ميرسه ..

يه چيزايي هست كه نميشه روشون كاملاً مانور داد مثل همين كاربر تازه وارد و ...
ايشالله كه خدا به كلشون بزنه ! :D

من ميگم كاربر تازه وارد رو تا 100 سال از ايجد تاپيك منع كنيم ، ايشالله به نتيجه برسيم !!! :D

----------


## salehbagheri

> مدیران لطفاً جواب بدن که چرا اینها حذف نمیشن؟


افزایش روز افزون تعداد کاربران، افزایش روز افزون کدنویسان تازه کار، تبلیغات گسترده Visual Studio (منو نصب کن پول رو جذب کن)، کاهش روز افزون دقایق مطالعه، عدم جستجو، عدم آشنایی با اینترنت، سایت و اینجا ... همه و همه باعث شده تا در اکثر بخش ها سوالات بی محتوا و بسیار ابتدایی زیاد بشه ...

تقصیر مدیر نیست! مدیر هم با حذف اونها میتونه امنیت صندوق پستی اش رو خطر بندازه!

جلوی کاربران تازه وارد رو هم نمیشه گرفت چرا که هدف این سایت غیر از کمک کردن به این قشر نیست ...

----------


## debugger

دوستانی که ادعا می کنند تالار شلوغ شده و تاپیک های تکراری زیاده . هر وقت دیدن تاپیکی که تکراری هست به مدیر گزارش بدن تا ایشون بیاد مساله را حل کنه . اگر هر کس که تو این فروم بزرگ شده این کار را انجام بده . هم کار مدیران راحت تر میشه و هم این مسائل پیش نمی یاد.

هر کس در جای خودش باید مدیر باشه : هر کاربر یک مدیر

اخه یک مدیر دست تنها چطوری می تونه این همه تاپیک را مدیریت کنه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> بايد بهشون فهموند كه تالار C , C++‎‎ هم هست


منظور ؟! فک نکنم اصلا ارتباطی داشته باشه !

----------


## milade

بيشتر يه شوخي بودش ...
ديدم اون بخش ها همچين اوضاعش اين طوري نيست گفتم بهشون بگيم بيان اونجا فعاليت كنند!!! ... :D

----------


## rayson

> ا
> 
> 
> يه چيزايي هست كه نميشه روشون كاملاً مانور داد مثل همين كاربر تازه وارد و ...
> ايشالله كه خدا به كلشون بزنه ! :D
> 
> من ميگم كاربر تازه وارد رو تا 100 سال از ايجد تاپيك منع كنيم ، ايشالله به نتيجه برسيم !!! :D


فکر نکنم این حجم بالا تالارها و تکراری بودن مطالب  روی دوش کسی سنگینی کند.
من به عنوان یک کاربر تازه وازد قبول دارم که نباید تاپیک تکراری درون تالار به وجود آورد .  اما شما باید دید خودتون در این باره تغییر دهید. درست است که در سال های گذشته به دلیل کمبودات آموزشی و همچنین رواج نداشتن برنامه نویسی افراد به سختی به مطالب مفید دست پیدا میکردند. اما شما اگر در تک تک این تاپیک های تکراری نگاه کنید اطلاعات مفید و اساسی مشاهده میکنید  که هر کدام باعث ایجاد یک پایه ی قوی در برنامه نویسان مبتدی میشود.
ما به هیچ وجه نباید تالار تکراری حذف کنیم و یا کاربران را از این موضوع بترسانیم بلکه باید در این شاخه که کاربر تازه وارد میتواند با مطالعه و جستجوی بیشتر علاوه بر ساخت پروژه خود 
باعث بالا رفتن سطح خود در برنامه نویسی شود تبلیغات گسترده ای در سایت صورت دهیم. این کار  باعث بالا رفتن سطح کیفی برنامه نویسان در جامعه برنامه نویسی  میشود.
با تشکر.

----------


## FastCode

> فکر نکنم این حجم بالا تالارها و تکراری بودن مطالب  روی دوش کسی سنگینی کند.
> من به عنوان یک کاربر تازه وازد قبول دارم که نباید تاپیک تکراری درون تالار به وجود آورد .  اما شما باید دید خودتون در این باره تغییر دهید. درست است که در سال های گذشته به دلیل کمبودات آموزشی و همچنین رواج نداشتن برنامه نویسی افراد به سختی به مطالب مفید دست پیدا میکردند. اما شما اگر در تک تک این تاپیک های تکراری نگاه کنید اطلاعات مفید و اساسی مشاهده میکنید  که هر کدام باعث ایجاد یک پایه ی قوی در برنامه نویسان مبتدی میشود.
> ما به هیچ وجه نباید تالار تکراری حذف کنیم و یا کاربران را از این موضوع بترسانیم بلکه باید در این شاخه که کاربر تازه وارد میتواند با مطالعه و جستجوی بیشتر علاوه بر ساخت پروژه خود 
> باعث بالا رفتن سطح خود در برنامه نویسی شود تبلیغات گسترده ای در سایت صورت دهیم. این کار  باعث بالا رفتن سطح کیفی برنامه نویسان در جامعه برنامه نویسی  میشود.
> با تشکر.


 من یکی از افرادی هستم که از این اطلاعات مفید میزاره.
مطمئن باش که اگر برای هر موضوع یک تاپیک ایجاد بشه و بدونم که فردا قرار نیست همین تاپیک رو جواب بدم, برای هر تاپیک یک پاسخ ۸ صفحه ای مینویسم و با چهار تا رفرنس و لینک ازش رد نمیشم.

----------


## returnx

تالار C#‎‎‎ که تقریبا از دست رفته!!! ولی جالب اینجاست بعضی از تالار های دیگه مثل تازه‌های دنیای کامپیوتر و فناوری
هم داره از دست میره!! و جالبِ که تاپیک هایی دیده میشه که با این تالار هیچ ارتباطی نداره ، اما تا هفته ها در این تالار باقی میمونه ، من چندین تاپیک را گزارش کردم ، اما دیدم اتفاقی نیفتاد ، به این نتیجه رسیدم اساسا نظر مدیران با من تو زمینه تشخیص تاپیک های بی محتوا متفاوت هست پس درخواست کردم که نام این تالار را بلکل عوض کنند ، که این هم انجام نشد ، در نتیجه این روزا کمتر تاپیک ها را گزارش می کنم...
در تالار C#‎‎‎ هم انقدر تاپیک های بی محتوا ارسال میشه ، اگر یک تاپیک خوب هم زده بشه سریعا به صفحات بعد میره و اصلا دیده نمیشه...

فکر می کنم اگر ، تاپیک زدن بر مبنای امتیازی که به کاربر داده میشه ، بشه یکم این وضعیت اصفناک بهتر بشه ، یعنی هر کاربر به اعزای سوالاتی که جواب میده یا پستی میده که از طرف کاربرا مفید تشخیص داده بشه ، یک امتیازی به کاربر داده بشه و یک سقفی از امتیاز داشته باشیم که تا اون سقف نرسید یک کاربر نتونه تاپیک جدیدی بزنه و اگر هم کار بری تاپیکی زد ، و این تاپیک از یک حدی امتیاز منفی بیشتری گرفت ، تاپیک بصورت اتوماتیک وار حذف شه ...
این روش کمک میکنه تا کاربرای دیگه هم ترقیب بشن تا به تاپیک ها جواب بدن و در بحث ها شرکت کنند تا بتونند امتیاز لازم کسب کنند و این روندی که فقط یکسری ها سوال بپرسن و فقط چند نفر محدود هی جواب بدن از بین بره...

این تاپیک های بخش C#‎ در حال حاضرِ :

* مشکل این کجاست؟*

*ایجاد دیتاگریدویو در هنگام اجرای برنامه (یک n*100 باری پرسیده شده)*

* چگونه سالهای کبیسه را مشخص کنیم(اساسا ربطی به این تالار نداره)*

* فرم لاگین*

* درخواست راهنمایی برای ایجاد مکث بین اجرای دستورات(یک n*100 باری پرسیده شده)*


* برنامه نویسی سرور کلاینت(کاشکی فقط n*100 بار پرسیده شده بود!!)*

و...

----------


## UfnCod3r

اینا ک چیزی نیست تالار سی++ رو چی میگی 

توروخدا توروخدا کمک کنید فردا امتحان دارم 
کی برام این برنامه رو می نویسه کمکم کنید تو رو خدا
کمک کمک
کمک فوری
مشکل در برنامه (وقتی تو این تاپیک می ری می بینی طرف می گه ی برنامه نوشتم مشکل داره بعد ن کد رو گذاشته نه خطا ها رو  :قهقهه: )

----------


## m.j_banitaba

دلیل به این برمیگرده که یک نفر ایرانی برای چی برنامه نویسی میکنه ؟ 
1-پول
2-پروژه دانشجویی
3-پروژه پولی
در اکثر موارد اصلا مهم نیست نظر شما کاربر حرفه ای چیه اگه جواب بدست نیاری اخراج. مسئله مرگ و زندگیه.
در واقع ریشه مشکل فرهنگیه . همون دلیلیه هیچ پروژه opensource در ایران شروع نمیشه . همه آدما گشنن و دنبال بخور و نمیر. کسی به آینده ،ایده آل ، وضعیت مطلوب ، وضعیت بهینه شده اصلا فکر نمیکنه . :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :گیج:  :گیج: 
بعد از این عشق به هر عشق جهان می خندم/هر که آرد سخن از عشق به آن می خندم
روزی از عشق دلم سوخت که خاکستر شد/بعد از این سوز به هر سوزه جهان می خندم
خنده ی تلخ من از گریه غم انگیزتر است/کارم از گریه گذشته به آن می خندم

----------


## fakhravari

خب بشه. مگه چی میشه.
چیز مهمی نیست که :بامزه:

----------


## سعید کشاورز

به نظر من یکی از دلایل این موضوع میتونه این باشه:

الان ما مباحث  زیر رو داریم:

 دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...)
ابزارهای گزارش سازی
 تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات

تا اینجا اوکی؟

حالا شما بیا  توی انجمن ابزارهای گزارش سازی سوال بپرس..خداوکیلی تا دو روز دیگه هم کسی جواب نمیده..
مشکل اینجاست که توی انجمن هایی که نام بردم خیلی دیر به سوالات جواب میدن...یا اصلا جواب نمیدن..
الان انجمن سی شارپ شده مثل تهران...همه جوره متخصص داره..همه چیز داره....(بهترین مثالی که میتونستم رو زدم...)
بهترین راه اینه که واسه این انجمن هایی که گفتم مدیر فعال جذب بشه...البته زمان میبره تا این موضوع واسه همه جا بیوفته..

هیچ راه دیگه ای هم نداره به نظر من..

----------


## m.j_banitaba

ضمن عرض پوزش از همه دوستان:



> خب بشه. مگه چی میشه.
> چیز مهمی نیست که


پیش این سنگدلان قدر دل و سنگ یکی است 
قیل و قال زغن و بانگ شباهنگ یکی است
دیدی آن را که تو خواندی به جهان یارترین 
سینه را ساختی از عشقش سرشارترین 
آنکه می گفت منم بهر تو غمخوارترین 
چه دل آزارترین شد چه دل آزارترین

----------


## FastCode

StackOverflow یک راهکار خیلی عالی و بدون حتی یک خطا در برابر این مشکل پیدا کرده.
اگر عنوان تاپیک دقیقا تکراری باشه(شامل متن خطاها و کلاسها که اغلب در عنوان قرار میگیرن) اجازه ایجاد تاپیک رو نمیده و تاپیک مشابه رو به کاربر پیشنهاد میکنه.

این به جز تاپیکهای پیشنهادی هست که موقع نوشتن عنوان پیشنهاد میکنه.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> StackOverflow یک راهکار خیلی عالی و بدون حتی یک خطا در برابر این مشکل پیدا کرده.
> اگر عنوان تاپیک دقیقا تکراری باشه(شامل متن خطاها و کلاسها که اغلب در عنوان قرار میگیرن) اجازه ایجاد تاپیک رو نمیده و تاپیک مشابه رو به کاربر پیشنهاد میکنه.
> 
> این به جز تاپیکهای پیشنهادی هست که موقع نوشتن عنوان پیشنهاد میکنه.


آره ..اینم پیشنهاد خوبیه..من خودم قبلا توی انجمن عضو بودم که دقیقا همینجوری بود..مثلا من توی عنوان تایپ میکردم : "مشکل با ماژول سرچ" کلی تاپیک مشابه پیشنهاد میداد..اما جناب FastCode باور کن بزرگترین مشکل همینی بود که من گفتم..

----------


## f.beigirad

درود.

با اینکه نمیشه اسم برنامه نویس روی من گذاشت(مبتدیم نیستم چه برسه برنامه نویس!!)

ولی یه نظر دارم اینکه تالار سی شارپ باید به تالار های جداگانه ای مثل پاسخ کوتاه ، بحث و گفتگو ، و یه بخش دیگه هم برای اینکه طرف درباره یه موضوعی هیچ اطلاعی نداره و میخواد از دوستان عزیز بپرسه.

بعضی مواقع من یه سوال کوچولو دارم که جوابش شاید در یک جمله خلاصه شه . سوالمو تو بخش پاسخ کوتاه مطرح میکنم.

برفرض مثال میخوام یه پروژه ای رو شروع کنم نمیدونم از چه فناوری برای ارتباط با دیتابیس استفاده کنم . این سوال رو که از چی استفاده کنم بهتره رو در تالار گقتگو مطرح میکنم.

و ....................

و قابل توجه مدیران گرامی:
به نظر من انتخاب نوع تاپیک و همچنین نوشتن tag برای تاپیک هایی که میزنیم باید *الزامی* بشه.تا جستجوهای سایت دقیقتر بشه.
چون توی اکثر تاپیک و سوالاتی که توی سایتای خارجی دیدم حداقل 3 تا tag داشتن.

و در آخر باید بگم خیلی خوب میشه اگر یه علامتی ، نشونه ای چیزی برای تاپیک هایی که به نتیجه رسیدن بذارید تا نیازی نباشه که حتما اون تاپیکو باز کنیم و ببینیم چی نوشته و آیا به نتیجه رسیده یا نه.(منظورم از علامت ، علامتایی هستن که همین الان در کنار نام تاپیک میبینیم.از جمله Tick,Exclamation علامت سوال و غیره....)


به امید موفقیت

----------


## علی متقی پور

با سلام به همه  ایراداتی که بنظر من وارده:    1. فعال نبودن مدیران. ماشالله اسما کلی مدیر داره اینجا ولی تو عمل هیچ حرکتی ازشون دیده نمیشه  2. عدم مشارکت افراد قوی در بحث ها  3. پائین بودن فرهنگ بحث بین ما ( یکیش خودم )  4. توجه بیشتر به کمیت تا کیفیت از سوی سیاست گذران اصلی سایت ( چرا باید تاپیک ها حذف بشه وقتی باعث افزایش کلمات کلیدی سایت میشه؟ )  5. قوی نبودن موتور جستجو گر سایت که باعث میشه نتونی جواب سوالت رو با سرچ پیدا کنی  6. عدم عضویت اتوماتیک در تاپیک هایی که توش پست میدیم که باعث میشه تایپک را تا به نتیجه رسیدنش دنبال نکنیم

----------


## FastCode

> 6. عدم عضویت اتوماتیک در تاپیک هایی که توش پست میدیم که باعث میشه تایپک را تا به نتیجه رسیدنش دنبال نکنیم


فکر میکنی من چطوری قبل از ۵ دقیقه جواب میدم؟

----------


## علی متقی پور

> فکر میکنی من چطوری قبل از ۵ دقیقه جواب میدم؟


 متوجه منظورت نشدم!

----------


## f.beigirad

دوست من چنین امکانی توی سایت وجود داره.تو قسمتای تنظیمات کاربریتونو چک کنید.

حتی ااپشن های بیشتری مثل از کار انداختن پیام خصوصی و غیره هم داره.

----------


## علی متقی پور

> دوست من چنین امکانی توی سایت وجود داره.تو قسمتای تنظیمات کاربریتونو چک کنید.
> 
> حتی ااپشن های بیشتری مثل از کار انداختن پیام خصوصی و غیره هم داره.


 حق با شماست. ولی چرا بطور پیش فرض فعال نیست؟ منکه غیر فعالش نکرده بودم. بهر حال روی این شماره هفت گیر ندید :)

----------


## f.beigirad

قالب سایت خیل
ی قدیمی و دمده شده.من که حدود دو ساله سر میزنم .البته قبل از ساختن اکانت هم میومدم اینجا.هیچ تغییری  در ظاهر سایت ایجاد نشده.

توی گردهمایی پارسال که تو نمایشگاه الکامپ برگزار شد از خیلی اهداف جالب و ایده های نویی صحبت کردند ولی ولی ما که چیزی در عمل ندیدیم ...........

----------


## FastCode

Don't change it if it ain't broke
وقتی سایت داره کار میکنه لازم نیست قالبش عوض بشه.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> StackOverflow یک راهکار خیلی عالی و بدون حتی یک خطا در برابر این مشکل پیدا کرده.
> اگر عنوان تاپیک دقیقا تکراری باشه(شامل متن خطاها و کلاسها که اغلب در عنوان قرار میگیرن) اجازه ایجاد تاپیک رو نمیده و تاپیک مشابه رو به کاربر پیشنهاد میکنه.
> 
> این به جز تاپیکهای پیشنهادی هست که موقع نوشتن عنوان پیشنهاد میکنه.


*این فروم* هم همین طوریه و مثل این سایت VB هم هستش از مدیر سایت خواهش میکنم بررسی کنه اگه ممکنه برای این سایت هم استفاده کنه

----------

